
Cocteau – A Life - lermontov
http://www.openlettersmonthly.com/book-review-cocteau-a-life/
======
bambax
There is a documentary about Marcel Proust that features long interviews of
Cocteau, who knew him well. He seems amazed that Proust's fame grew so much
bigger than his, and prudently but unmistakably talks down Proust's
achievements and talents. It leaves a general impression of pettiness. He
passes for an elegant man but I'm not sure he was one.

------
priyankasingh
nice book

